# Hardscape 45x27x30



## piotr88 (9 Jan 2016)

Dragon Stone
ADA Amazonia substrate




Wysłane z mojego SM-N9005 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Heagney (31 Jan 2016)

Where did you purchase your stone from tha looks amazing!!


----------



## Boxerbrad (31 Jan 2016)

piotr88 said:


> Dragon Stone
> ADA Amazonia substrateView attachment 79944
> 
> Wysłane z mojego SM-N9005 przy użyciu Tapatalka


Hope there is an update, this looks spectacular.


----------



## piotr88 (31 Jan 2016)

Heagney said:


> Where did you purchase your stone from tha looks amazing!!


I bought them in a store. But already formed himself with a hammer

Wysłane z mojego SM-N9005 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## piotr88 (31 Jan 2016)

Boxerbrad said:


> Hope there is an update, this looks spectacular.






Wysłane z mojego SM-N9005 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Heagney (31 Jan 2016)

Your substrate looks pretty deep at parts, will that be ok? Will it not compact?

How much stone did you use kg wise?


----------



## piotr88 (31 Jan 2016)

Heagney said:


> Your substrate looks pretty deep at parts, will that be ok? Will it not compact?
> 
> How much stone did you use kg wise?


Yes. Substrate will be ok. I use 8kg stone

Wysłane z mojego SM-N9005 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Heagney (31 Jan 2016)

Cant wait to see it finished it looks epic. What fish are you going for?


----------

